# Task Force 5 Ton Electric Splitter at Lowes



## kwburn (Aug 19, 2007)

Was in Lowes tonight with the family and noticed an electric splitter I've never seen before, maybe others have?
It's a Task Force 5 Ton Electric Splitter for $299.  They had it out on display with 3 other gas splitters.  Can't remember ever seeing 4 different splitter models at a home improvement store before.  Anyway, it looked like a well designed unit with a little nicer fit and finish than mine with a nice soft rubber handle, rubber tires (although still small), and a built measuring stick that tells you exactly how long the log is (nice touch!).  21" capacity by the way.

Controls look like they may be a little different than both the Ryobi and Iron Horse.  Maybe someone can try it out and let us know for sure.  It had more of a horizontal lever on it, maybe to be operated with your foot?  If so, thats a great idea to get your face away from it.   We were already on our way out when I saw it so I was lucky to even get my hands on it at all.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Aug 19, 2007)

Funny you saw that. It caught my eye this afternoon when I was getting a fence post and the guy said it hit the floor yesterday. It was next to an 8 ton gas power MTD for $700. Just might have to go back for a second look, depending on how my bud's Ryobi works out..


----------



## kwburn (Aug 20, 2007)

i happened to be in Lowes 'again' today.  by the way, they are clearing out their current lines of bathroom cabinets to bring in all higher quality stuff.  most of what they have is marked about 1/3 off and just by asking the kid working there he went to 1/2 off so we got a vanity that was 400 for 200.  apparently anytime something is in the computer as not coming in again, they have the ability to sell it for whatever they want.  keep that in mind whenever you see stuff on clearance at Lowes.

anyway, i saw the splitter again and they had the owners manual sitting right on top of it.  i turned to the operation page and it looks like it works similar to the ryobi.  you need to hold both the motor power button and the lever down at the same time for it to operate.  too bad.

i don't remember what the Ryobi costs, but if its the same $299 as this one and i had to buy something today i would buy the Task Force and give it a shot.  25% more power and what appears to be a little nicer fit and finish to it.  i'm sure someone will buy one on here before too long and can let us know.


----------



## kwburn (Aug 31, 2007)

Billy said:
			
		

> I know I had that splitter but did not have enough power so I bought one, I think at http://www.omegastores.com/omegasplitters.htm



you bought an omega splitter or you *sell* omega splitters and just gave yourself a free plug?

your post (as well as the one on another related thread) looks a little fishy to me.  the task force splitter has barely been on the market a week.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 31, 2007)

kwburn said:
			
		

> Billy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do a Google search for omegastores and the consumer complaints for omegastores.com and splitters. Oh, and the testimonials on the site mention Bill.


----------



## pistonslap (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't know about the other splitters, but from looking at the pictures of the omega, the task force is much better constucted.


----------



## ScorpioII (Sep 1, 2007)

I've owned Omega's 4-ton splitter for almost 6 years and found it reliable,durable and powerful enough for my use. I just purchsed the TASK FORCE 5-ton splitter and can't wait to put it through its paces. One other thing...the Task Force 5-ton splitter was a good $200 cheaper than the Omega 4-ton and the TF-5 appears to be better built as well.


----------



## ScorpioII (Sep 1, 2007)

As with my Omega 4-ton splitter the Task Force 5-ton splitter has one draw back. The ram does NOT travel the entire 21". This means that very often a "push block" will be required to to complete the split.


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 2, 2007)

I dealt with Omega before before one purchase from them read the payment options Their garantee consist of damaging the splitter and you collect from the postal carrier.

In earnesty I offered to demo his splitters. I even offered to visit his wharehouse opperations to demo them. The person in chagre was the rudest person I have talked to in quite  some time

 There are many comsumer complaints. His Ebay ratting and feedback is a lot less than stellar  I can not recomed his products  because of his poor shady business practices
 Now if he wants to change my oppinion and shows he has turned over a new leaf Everbody deserves another chance I willing to take the time to evaluate his products.

Billy you can PM me and make arangements  I know my demo of the ryobi has sold hundreds And many more Ironhorse splitters Myself I have a 16 ton Ram splitter

I repeat the best 4 ton splitter is a Ryobi and that the ironhorse 6 ton  one will notice right off the 50% more power I too would like to try the Lowes offering to compare it to Other electric splitters I have used

 Again Read the payment options concerning Omaga splitter if you don't see red flags and Can get by I told you so ,good luck for me ,I'll pass dealing with this company


----------



## jjbaer (Sep 4, 2007)

kwburn said:
			
		

> Billy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it in Lowes in Ludington, MI on 18 Aug.


----------



## endomyline (Sep 23, 2007)

Just bought the Task Force 5 ton.  Out of the box it worked just fine.  I do like the safety feature of two hand operation.  I'll keep my fingers thanks.  Went through a pile of wood easily.  Found out of the box it was missing a bolt and nut, but easily replaced.  Worked great.  Would stay within the limts however, larger pieces, just use the chain saw.  I think I'm going to like this product, easy storage, stands up and out of the way. Did the job easily and quickly.  For the price I think it is OK.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 24, 2007)

How 'bout you guys with the Lowes unit post a pic or two?


----------



## pistonslap (Sep 24, 2007)

I just spent another morning splitting oak and birch with the task force. So far it has exceeded my expectations. I use a 5" block of 4x4 to make up for the lack of full travel on the ram. If I have one complaint it is that my back gets sore from bending down so low to operate it. I guess I'll have to build a stand for it when I use it indoors. So far I highly recommend it.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 24, 2007)

Why not just sit down?


----------



## pistonslap (Sep 24, 2007)

The controls are about 6" off the ground, plus even when you are sitting you still have to bend way over to use them. This isn't my primary splitter, it will mostly be used for splitting small pieces smaller for refiring in the morning and lifting them up high will be no problem.


----------



## fullbore (Dec 29, 2007)

I just bought a Task Force splitter today at Lowes.  I was planning on a Husky 22 ton, but I figured I would try the "cheap" route first, and return it when I got frustrated.  Amazingly, the splitter did well on my 10-14" diameter, seasoned, hardwood logs, all cut to 20".   I probably split about a half cord, so I was determined to break the machine before returning it this evening.  I had a big heavy 20"x20" pine log that I thought would stall the machine.  It did infact split the log in three pieces on the first try.  Then, I took my maul and broke all the connecting strands.   Overall,  I think it is well worth the $300 price and will afford me some time to save for a 22 ton unit.


----------



## fullbore (Jan 16, 2008)

After splitting just over a cord this past weekend with the Task Force, I'm second guessing if my back would be less sore from using a twelve pound mega maul.  You definitely need a table with an electric splitter...


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you sit down when you split the wood?


----------



## fullbore (Jan 16, 2008)

I usually take a knee, squat, or just bend over.


----------



## fullbore (Jan 17, 2008)

I returned the Task Force to Lowes today.   It wasn't a bad splitter for the money, but it just won't handle big wood and I didn't like the 6" from the ground set-up.  I ordered a 22 ton Huskee from TSC since they were sold out, but it should be available in about a week...


----------



## tkirk22 (Feb 3, 2008)

I just picked up one today. It's a decent little splitter for it's size. 
I used a 20% off Home Depot coupon that I bought on Ebay. Lowes accepted the coupon and the final price was $240.

When I was running the splitter through it's paces with the wife she said "I can do that". Little did she know that was my plan all along ;-)

I'll borrow a gas splitter for the big stuff.


----------



## tkirk22 (Feb 6, 2008)

Update: We split a face cord of poplar today. The largest pieces were 14" by 14". They split without a problem. (I think the machine says there's  10" diameter limit) I have 4 or 5 large cherry trees to split soon. I think they will put a real hurting on this little splitter. We'll find out. <grin> I'll only use it on the smaller sections though.

Anyway I put a 6" or so piece of 2x4 behind the ram to limit the return stroke and speed up the cycle for my relatively short lengths. 

You really do need a stand and a table to keep the pieces from rolling off the back if you want to split them again. I think I'm going to hook the hydraulic valve up to a foot pedal and change the switch on the pump to an on/off. 

Electricity and cords were a bit of a PITA but that's to be expected with this thing. So far so good though. I'll do my best to torture this thing in the next month.


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirk22 said:
			
		

> Electricity and cords were a bit of a PITA but that's to be expected with this thing. So far so good though. I'll do my best to torture this thing in the next month.




Kirk

How did the splitter do???

Thanks JW


----------



## Redox (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been thinking seriously about the electric Ramsplitter, but I noticed they have an electric version of their 20 ton for about 50% more.  It comes with DOT wheels and a 2" hitch that I don't really need.  Any experience with this one?  I have been begging wood from the tree guys around here and I never know what they are going to drop off.  I have been borrowing a homemade gas splitter, but I think it's time for me to buy my own.  Since I live in Suburbia, the electric splitter would be my first choice and I'm not sure the 16 ton will be enough.  I think we calculated the "Crusher" at 35 tons...

Thanks for any insight on the Ramsplitter.

Chris


----------



## tkirk22 (Mar 26, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Kirk22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It works on the pieces within it's limits. It will stall on heavily knotted pieces (over 10")
My plan fell through on a tractor so the cherry trees are still stuck in the woods. I bought an old backhoe that should be able to pull them out but it needs a major hydraulic overhaul first. Hopefully I can finish that up this weekend and then I can pull the trees out on the next trip.  

I foresee the electrical requirements becoming an issue and it's probably not suggested to use an extension cord. That means I'll have to move the logs near an outlet and then move the splits to where they will be stacked. It's not a big deal but it is extra work.


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 26, 2008)

Kirk22 said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. I use a very Thick extention cord for my compressor and small welder. it works great. i think its 25', i got it at lowes. its about 50 bucks but well worth it.


----------



## jfederer (Oct 7, 2008)

About the Task Force 5 Ton Electric Splitter - I just bought one (the display) but did NOT get the manual. I have searched the internet and can't find one available there. Any ideas? 

I bought this unit a day after I bought the Ryobi from Home Depot. The Task Force is by far a better machine. Everything from the wheels up is better on the Task Force. I returned the Ryobi. I have used everything from a 40 ton gas splitter down. I wanted a little electric unit for the basement so I could split inside. Am I impressed with this splitter! I haven't found much it won't split. It did have a little trouble with some larger green apple logs (couldn't split them) but then so does my 40 ton. This thing is well worth the money - much better then the Ryobi. One thing I have noticed is that all the lights in the house go dim when it starts. Must pull quite a load. No - I was NOT using an extension cord.

For those of you with back issues (like me), try a small table. I have a portable Husky Scaffold "thing" I got at Home Depot a while back that you can set to different heights. I'm going to try it with this splitter. Lifting it up might be a bit of a problem...did I mention I have some back issues?


----------



## precaud (Oct 7, 2008)

Try 800-456-8934


----------



## bayshorecs (Oct 7, 2008)

I have one of the 4.5ton splitters too.  So far, I have split about 1 cord of wood.  About 75% 1-3 year old dead elm.  If there is a good crack already, you can usually get the piece to split.  On a lot of them, it would just grunt and stop.  After about 5-6 tries exploiting a crack, it would split.  I still have about 12 pieces I couldn't get.

Maybe it will be easier with something other than elm.  The maul bounces off some of the pieces too.  I hope get get after a couple downed oak limbs that have been sitting for a year and see what it does with them.

Better than nothing, but wish it was bigger.


----------



## jfederer (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the telephone number. I called 1-866-456-8934 and got someone I could actually understand! They were in Canada. Was told they would send a manual, etc., in 5 - 7 business days. I was impressed with the fact that I could understand them and that they said they would send what I needed quickly. I just got back from a friend's house where we split a whole bunch of different wood and really put this Task Force unit to the test. There was nothing it didn't split. Started with White Birch, then Maple, then some green Black Birch. Couldn't resist pushing the limit of 10 inches well over that. It worked fine. I will have to say again that I am really impressed with this thing. I had very low expectations.


----------



## tkirk22 (Oct 7, 2008)

woodbuster said:
			
		

> Thanks for the telephone number. I called 1-866-456-8934 and got someone I could actually understand! They were in Canada. Was told they would send a manual, etc., in 5 - 7 business days. I was impressed with the fact that I could understand them and that they said they would send what I needed quickly. I just got back from a friend's house where we split a whole bunch of different wood and really put this Task Force unit to the test. There was nothing it didn't split. Started with White Birch, then Maple, then some green Black Birch. Couldn't resist pushing the limit of 10 inches well over that. It worked fine. I will have to say again that I am really impressed with this thing. I had very low expectations.



Good to hear about the manual.

FYI: There's a vent near the end of the ram (opposite motor) with a plastic butterfly head. My manual says it should be opened 4 turns when splitting.

I had a lot of trouble splitting either elm or ash. I don't remember which but it was stringy and 3 letters. I even cut the rounds down to 8" long and then ripped them down the middle...the Task Force didn't even touch them.


----------



## jfederer (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, I knew about the "valve" from the Ryobi I bought. I figure both units probably come out of the same factory in China. But the Task Force one is still much better. The wheels are ball bearing instead of plastic sleve, the oil check dipstick has a knob so you can check the oil level without having to ues a tool, you can stand it on end for storage - with the Ryobi you have to put a piece of wood under the control handle which probably wasn't good for it, and it's rated at 5 ton rather then 4 ton for the Ryobi. In short, I'm pretty impressed considering the price vs. a gas unit that is more difficult to store, move, maintain, etc. I have a couple of gas splitters for the big stuff. I certainly couldn't replace either of he gas splitters with this one, but it sure is handy. About that relief valve on the end of the unit - there have been a couple of times I have just flat forgotten to open it. It worked fine. Perhaps I am putting a strain on a seal somewhere, but it still worked. I really need to remember to open that thing. Thanks again for the info in the valve - frankly I would have overlooked it since I didn't get a manual were it not for the fact that I had bought the Ryobi first and read about it. Now...if I can just figure a way to modify it so it will crush cans...wouldn't that be neat! On second thought I should just be happy with the fact that it does what they say it will do - split wood.


----------

